# system doesn't reboot

## jeanluca

Hi All

I found a post (from 2004) which describes the exact same problem I have right now: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-260654-highlight-restarting+hanging.html

Unfortunately, it has no replies/solution

So, to summarize, the problem is when I type reboot, the system goes down, and the last messages it prints are

```
Remounting remaining fliesystems readonly... [OK]

Restarting system. 
```

thats it (the text remains on the monitor). But halt, for example works fine, the system turns itself of. 

If I remember correctly I had the exact same problem with the installation CD.

Any suggestions how to fix this ?

thnx

LuCa

----------

## gerdesj

What hardware - ie motherboard make and model and BIOS version are you running?  What APM/ACPI options have you tried?  Which kernel sources (eg gentoo-sources) are you using and on what platform (x86,amd64 etc)

Cheers

Jon

----------

## cach0rr0

i remember hitting that a while back

it did that annoyance just the once, and from that time ive always opted for

```
shutdown -r now
```

instead

----------

## jeanluca

I tried shutdown with the exact same result as described in my first post.

The only thing I know about the hardware is what you see here: http://fit-pc2.com/wiki/index.php?title=Fit-PC2_Specifications

I'm using 'gentoo-sources' 

```

 uname -a

Linux www.example.com 2.6.30-gentoo-r4 #6 SMP Tue Aug 18 00:22:58 CEST 2009 i686 Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU Z530 @ 1.60GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

```

Powermanagement:

```
#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_HIBERNATION is not set

CONFIG_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSFS_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

```

and the platform is i586, that what I've defined in /etc/make.conf

```

CFLAGS="-march=native -Os -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

CHOST="i586-pc-linux-gnu"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

```

Hopefully this information helps!

----------

## palettentreter

turn on sysrq in the kernel and try Alt-SysRq-b.

This should soft-reset the system immediately (best to try this after the "Restarting system" message. Also, it might be interesting if you can still switch Num-Lock on/off in that state. If neither works, your kernel is locked up, which is probably due to bad hardware.

----------

## jeanluca

I already have

```
CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

```

So I noticed, that Num-Lock doesn't work any more. Also Alt + SysRq + b doesn't work.

I tried Alt + SysRq + b when the system was running (it did work) but the system (for the period I waited) never came back, is that normal ?

thnx, cheers

----------

## champ

I am also getting jeanluca's error, except that the last line is

```
No more init process remaining
```

(or something similar)

It is also only happenning occassionally.

I only noticed it occurring after I upgraded to baselayout 2

----------

## krinn

could help you. look for 

```
cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep X86 | grep REBOOT

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

```

----------

## jeanluca

this is what I get

```

linux # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep X86 | grep REBOOT 

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

```

----------

## palettentreter

 *Quote:*   

> I tried Alt + SysRq + b when the system was running (it did work) but the system (for the period I waited) never came back, is that normal ?

 

What do you mean by "never came back"? When you press Alt-SysRq-b the system should be reset immediately (maybe with a <10 sec delay), so the next thing you see should be the computer powering up like when you just turned it on. So what do you mean by "it did work"? What was the last thing you saw on your screen?

I have in fact seen some systems that just lock up on a soft reset, no matter what you do to the kernel. To rule out the Linux kernel, you might try booting some windows or dos cd and pressing ctrl-alt-del from there. If that works, go on trying to debug your kernel.

----------

## jeanluca

I do get the reset immediately and thats it. I've waited for the prompt to come back, but no changes. I also couldn't login with ssh. So I turned it of and back on again

I'll try msdos/windows to see if rebooting works (BTW: reboot didn't work for the gentoo live cd)

----------

## gerdesj

You might want to read this:

http://www.fit-pc2.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=9&t=719

It may help.  I don't know your system but the manufacturer's forums might be better than the Gentoo ones in this case.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## jeanluca

you're absolutely right, and there I found the solution!

I added ro reboot=b to my grub.conf file, like

```

itle Gentoo Linux 2.6.30-gentoo-r4

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.30-gentoo-r4 root=/dev/sda3 ro reboot=b

```

not sure what the ro does, but it works  :Smile: 

thnx a lot!!

LuCa

----------

## Hackeron

Just trying this on 2.6.38 - won't reboot - adding reboot=b doesn't help  :Sad:  -- Any ideas?

----------

